

Ask HN: What is your preferred alternative to GoDaddy? - jconnop

With the recent news concerning GoDaddy, I plan to move all of my domains to a new registrar.<p>So I put to you this question: which registrar should that be?
======
decadentcactus
Namecheap

I reg'd one with Gandi but to be honest haven't used much of it, so can't say

------
r4vik
Gandi because you get full control of your zone file and SSL cert

~~~
com4
Gandi is a bit slow, they don't obfuscate your name with private registration,
and it's a giant pain to change the name of the owner. (Sign up for a new
account and transfer all domains to the new account)

------
qxb
Internet.bs for me. Very cheap, straightforward management, quick to propagate
changes.

~~~
khakimov
+1 <http://www.internetbs.net/> easy and fast solution for my domains.

------
matan_a
I think that most people won't have a problem with any domain registrar as
long as the price is decent, they don't cause any problems, and DNS management
is sufficient.

I personally use 1and1 for all my domains, but it's just because of the above
reasons.

When I feel i need a little more DNS zone magic, i set Amazon Route 53 as the
nameservers and configure it there as needed.

~~~
ohashi
It's all dandy til it's not. And some companies really screw you over when
it's not.

Price should be the LAST concern on something like a domain name. Considering
the difference is a few dollars and most people don't register more than a
couple, it SHOULD be a non issue.

------
karlzt
if you search HN you will find that Namecheap has good reputation.

NFS is good too, but is a reseller of Public Domain Registry
[http://faq.nearlyfreespeech.net/section/domainregistration/a...](http://faq.nearlyfreespeech.net/section/domainregistration/accredited#accredited)

------
pkamb
NFS: <https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/>

------
MattBearman
Anyone looking for a UK based company, I use Heart Internet -
<http://heartinternet.com> \- and they're always been great for me. I used to
use their shared hosting before I moved over to Linode, and even that was
good.

------
iaskwhy
<https://www.coffeeanddomains.com> as discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2970659>

------
kennethologist
Name.com bought about 5 domains and will move my other domains there from
godaddy and 1and1, network solutions as they expire.

------
espadagroup
In my experience Godaddy has been fine with just registering domains. I have
my domains there but use PHPFog for my hosting.

------
whichdan
I've been happily using Moniker.com for five or six years now. They have
really solid bulk domain management.

------
leeHS
iwantmydomain.com I can't believe these guys are not mainstream yet. Hooked up
to my Heroku app in 5 seconds, then setup gmail apps in another 5 seconds. I
has zero complaints with these guys.

------
riffmaster
Name for international domains like .im and Namecheap for others

------
Dimitris
dreamhost. super easy to use and they have awesome support!

------
Mankhool
In Canada, Blacksun.

------
runjake
name.com, as recommended to me by many on here.

------
Joakal
I use Jumba, a local registrar.

------
nye
Inmotion - excellent support

